# Hunter's new Stroller



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It was so nice out today that I decided to take a break from work and take Hunter outside in the new stroller for some pictures. He was not impressed to be woken up from his afternoon nap and was even less impressed when he realized the stroller wasn't leaving the deck - but he cooperated in the photos anyways. :wub: Gotta love my little guy!

This is the stroller set up to handle one child from 5 months to 3 years old.








The bassinet section that DH and I bought ourselves just for Hunter can be attached two different ways. Here is it facing out to the world.








And here it is facing in towards the person pushing. The silver bars on the top are where the infant seat attaches. Once the baby gets older we will have to add a real stroller seat. We just haven't purchased that because its pretty expensive and we need to spend that money on things baby needs right now (plus - there's always Christmas!)








And here is a picture taken by looking under where the car seat would sit. At this point Hunter was very unimpressed that the stroller (and he) were not on the go!








I'm not sure how the company would feel if it knew that we were using it's stroller to hold a dog and a child instead of two children but we plan on sending them pictures. It could be a whole new marketing concept for them


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So cool! Hunter looks so cute...can't wait to see him in it with his little brother.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Erin I think that is genius!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

VERY NICE :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great idea. It will be holding two children!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Erin -- love the stroller -- saw the picture of it in your shower pictures, but this is much cooler (having Hunter in the stroller). Will it be big enough for both Conor and Hunter?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hunter's Mom said:


> It was so nice out today that I decided to take a break from work and take Hunter outside in the new stroller for some pictures. He was not impressed to be woken up from his afternoon nap and was even less impressed when he realized the stroller wasn't leaving the deck - but he cooperated in the photos anyways. :wub: Gotta love my little guy!
> 
> This is the stroller set up to handle one child from 5 months to 3 years old.
> View attachment 97533
> ...


Thats a great idea! I bet you the company will def market this!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very cool! It looks like a great quality system that will grow with Conor and any future children you may decide to have. I like that it is very sleek looking and doesn't scream baby. I would have chosen red also, it's the perfect pop of color without being too much! Red is one of my favorite colors, though! I'm curious what the stroller looks like With the car seat mounted along with Hunter's bassinet. It seems like the bassinet sticks out really far but I guess anywhere you would take Hunter wouldn't be in a tight enclosed space (like a clothing store aisle) so I guess it will work out just fine.  Those wheels will sure be nice when strolling outside!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is a super-stroller Erin! It looks so well made. It will make taking walks so much easier for you to include little Hunter. I also like red!
Thanks Hunter for being a good model. I also think you will be a model brother to Conner.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is the picture of all the configurations the stroller can do - as we don't have the second seat I can't take a picture of how it looks with Hunter's portion attached but there will be enough room for both (so they say). 

I'm not sure if you can click to make it bigger but you can also google "Baby Joger City Select configurations" and select images and a bunch pop up.








Lisa you are right - the stroller is a little wide but it still fits in most places (I read about a million reviews before agreeing to go with this model) but Hunter wouldn't be with us for some events such as indoor mall shopping where space is more limited. He also doesn't always ride in strollers - just when we are out and about for long periods of time or taking long walks so somedays it will just be Conor in the stroller anyways.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember when you were first looking at this one. I think it's terrific. So versatile and just love the color red for it. Sort of like a red sports car...sort of. :innocent: I thought Josh would like that idea :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just love it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Make sure you get $$$$ from the company for your idea of a child and a pup stoller!!!!!!!! It's a great idea!! :chili::thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I see you took my advice about the stroller. Good girl!:smilie_daumenpos: All I can say is AWESOME!!!:chili::chili:B)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a fabulous stroller! I'm sure all will enjoy it when the time comes.  (even Hunter)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's so cute! And Hunter already looks like the perfect big brother!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the special stroller photo shooting, Erin!

Hunter is a great model even though he wasn't in the best mood for taking pictures!

Such a great and neat stroller! Can't wait to see photos with your baby and Hunter in it! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like that it can face both ways. When baby is small I like them to face the mom so you can see if they are slumped over, uncomfortable or have dropped something. When they are older they can move forward and do some sightseeing. 
Hunter may be a little grumpy now but just wait until he takes that first stroll.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

phew hunter, that stroller is MASSIVE!! you can invite friends to come with you. he looks adorable and so cute in it. lovely :wub: little boy.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love the stroller.........you'll have your sweet babies together on every walk :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome!! I still remember this summer at Pat's when your hubby was saying he MUST find a stroller for Hunter and the new baby lol. So glad you found one!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks like a beautiful well made stroller Erin. And Hunter makes it look even better! I think you are on to something with sending the pic to the company...wouldn't it be great if they used the picture in their advertising?

Can't wait to see pics of the baby in it with Hunter!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pssst Hunter...Jett here. Sweet ride! Really glad you have your own place to sit and you don't have to share with your new baby brother. Those hands and fingers can grab onto white fur really quick! And people are always talking about how sweet babies smell. Well we know our noses are way better than human noses but trust me...babies don't smell that sweet all the time. How these humans can't seem to smell it is beyond me. Looks like you've got a perfect place to watch the scenery pass by *and* keep watch over your new baby brother. I know you'll do a great job protecting him. :thumbsup:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

That's so clever- and he looks very content in it


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh love it :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the stroller setup you have there, Erin!
That is cool that it makes so many different configurations.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Pssst Hunter...Jett here. Sweet ride! Really glad you have your own place to sit and you don't have to share with your new baby brother. Those hands and fingers can grab onto white fur really quick! And people are always talking about how sweet babies smell. Well we know our noses are way better than human noses but trust me...babies don't smell that sweet all the time. How these humans can't seem to smell it is beyond me. Looks like you've got a perfect place to watch the scenery pass by *and* keep watch over your new baby brother. I know you'll do a great job protecting him. :thumbsup:


:smrofl::smrofl: Jett - you've got that right. You want to be as far as possible when your parents realize that Conor's diaper needs changing. PEE-YEW!!!:w00t:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pssst....Jett! This is Hunter. I hear you on the diaper thing - I already smelled one baby's bottom and it was not pretty! But the stroller is the coolest. You really need to sneak out here and we can take the stroller cruising for hot chicks (well, dogs!).


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love the Stroller Erin, I can hardly wait to meet Hunter's little brother, how are you feeling?


----------

